# Where and how does your dog sleep at night?



## sz90168 (21 March 2019)

I own a lovely 10 month old Cockapoo and he is a delight in every way apart from in the morning. At the moment he sleeps in my bedroom and starts the night off in his bed but as the night progresses he sneaks into my bed. As soon as it is 6am he then proceeds to starts jumping around on me and my other half. Other half wants to be ban him to the hallway with bedroom door shut but I think it will just upset him to much. I am wondering if we should be stricter and never allow him on the bed anymore and hopefully this will sink in when he wakes up in the morning. He gets plenty of exercise and mental stimulation.

I am one very tired dog owner. I be interested to know where all your dogs sleep and what set up people have.


----------



## HeyMich (21 March 2019)

Our dogs aren't ever allowed upstairs or on the furniture. They sleep in the utility room at night (or kitchen if we leave the door open). They are only 'invited' into the rest of the house if we let them. 

I know plenty of dogs that are allowed upstairs and on their owner's beds, but not ours. I value my sleep far too much!

If you want new boundaries, set them and stick to them. You can't have one rule for you and one for hubby.


----------



## HEM (21 March 2019)

Ahh Cockapoos!! My OH has a cockapoo who will sleep on your head in you let him in your room! 

Don't have too much advise other than shut him out. OH's cockapoo only comes on the bed when invited during the day and "sleeps" in his bed majority of the night. They're such a high energy dog (especially as pups) it's hard to see why they wouldn't want to play at 6am really...


----------



## Cortez (21 March 2019)

My two (small) dogs sleep on the bed because they are very good and don't disturb me (unless there are "burglers", i.e: imaginary noises that need barking at). If you don't want him on the bed can you have him in a crate at night, beside the bed perhaps?


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 March 2019)

I have two German Shepherds and they are both crated overnight as this is a rental property and I like my sleep. I occasionally let the older one sleep loose and but the younger one is a torture, he slept in my room while we were away last year and if he wasn't licking his bits he was whining because I was soooooo far away from him (he was at the end of the bed). 
He was up on the bed the other night for a while and I was too tired to shoo him off and whilst he made himself very comfortable (and compact, for such a big dog) I don't think my bedding could take it long term


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 March 2019)

mine each has their own pen in the living room. I slept in the living room last weekend because I have an awful cough and didn't want to keep the kids and OH up all night-and I got told off by the retriever for making too much noise


----------



## Widgeon (21 March 2019)

Our (small) dog slept in the kitchen until he was about one and a half, then we cracked because we are weak and let him sleep on a bed in the corner of our bedroom. He sometimes tries to climb on our bed but he is well aware that unless he has been invited up he is liable to be dumped back into his own bed. Once that's been done he's very good about staying there, and he's pretty lazy anyway so he doesn't tend to bother us in the morning. Like Cortez's two, he only disturbs us when there are imaginary burglars or nightmare baddies in the house.

Sometimes he still sleeps in the kitchen just so we can be sure he isn't going to start screaming about it. He never minds when this happens. He has to sleep in his crate whenever we're on holiday with him or he's staying at the in-laws'.

I would probably try putting your dog repeatedly back in his own bed when he climbs up, ditto when he starts jumping up and down on your head. A week or so of being dumped back in his own bed might make the point. Alternatively, a crate in the corner of the bedroom is a good idea - once he's proved himself trustworthy he could go back to a bed?


----------



## Sprout (21 March 2019)

My elderly Collie sleeps in the kitchen, and my 2 Swissies in the central hall.
You  could try crating, as I started all mine off like that and they were all really settled once they realised whinning didnt get them any attention.


----------



## deb_l222 (21 March 2019)

Button - always on the bed.  She's a princess 

Rufus - sometimes on the bed.  Most of the time on the floor in the bedroom.

Willow - again, sometimes on the bed but most of the time she will sleep downsatirs.

Wherever they are, they will stay asleep as long as I'm asleep, unless they want a wee or there's something up.  I'm rarely disturbed but if I was, they would have to sleep elsewhere because I love my sleep and couldn't do without it!


----------



## meleeka (21 March 2019)

JRT sleeps on the bed or landing. Sheâ€™s very lazy though and doesnâ€™t get up until the last person does.

She will wake my up by sitting next to my head and staring at me If sheâ€™s desperate for a wee or something, which is very rare. Itâ€™s quite unnerving to wake with a face right in mine, silently staring.


----------



## eatmyshorts (21 March 2019)

Various places ... our Alaskans husky & our Doberman x GSD sleep on bed in the hall, the GSPâ€™s have the best bed ... a den under the stairs with access to the kitchen, complete with massive bed (cot mattress with furry duvet cover), & our Scandinavian hound is crated in the kitchen cos she canâ€™t be trusted yet not to wreck the house.


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 March 2019)

Two springers on the bed and the jrt in the bed.  They only get up when we do unless they hear something which definitely needs barking at (not very often)  They are 9, 8 and 5 though, although tbh they have slept on the bed from day 1 and have never been a bother.  I occasionally sleep downstairs on the sofa (too hot in bed (menopausal woman) and the jrt will stop with me, the springers take advantage of more room in the bed and disappear with OH.  Im always up first to go to horse and the only dog which moves at 6am is the jrt, to go and join everyone else in bed!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 March 2019)

Our dog sleeps in front of the aga in her bed and very occasionally if we are out late, I will let her sleep in our bed she isn't any trouble in the bed I just like a hair free sleeping place and we just like the bed to ourselves, I certainly wouldn't have a dog wake me up at 6am every morning I would be putting the dog in another room.


----------



## {97702} (21 March 2019)

Depends how Iâ€™m feeling! Usually one or two sleep on my bed - sometimes three if Iâ€™m feeling particularly soft.  

Marty usually prefers to sleep on the sofa, the girls all want to be as near to me as possible at all times and argue constantly with each other about that ðŸ™„  So sometimes I get fed up and shut the whole lot out ðŸ˜„

Itâ€™s a small bungalow so they have access to the kitchen, hall and living room when they are shut out, it would make sense if I tidied up all the junk in the spare bedroom so they could go in there but I keep forgetting to do it ðŸ˜›


----------



## Clodagh (21 March 2019)

We have one that sleeps upstairs, the rest down.
Is he crate trained? I would do that first, during the day, and then use it in your room at night.


----------



## Clodagh (21 March 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			mine each has their own pen in the living room. I slept in the living room last weekend because I have an awful cough and didn't want to keep the kids and OH up all night-and I got told off by the retriever for making too much noise 

Click to expand...

If Tawny sleeps on the bed she growls at you if you toss and turn.  More of a grumble really, but very funny.


----------



## ponyparty (21 March 2019)

Mine used to sleep in the kitchen, in his crate, but with access to garden via dog flap, throughout puppyhood/adolescence. 
Then I split from my ex and he was allowed in (not â€œonâ€ - Manchester terriers have to be â€œINâ€) the bed. 
Then when I moved in with new bf, he started sleeping on his own bed, in our room. Heâ€™s really good usually, though does sometimes wake us up by getting up to rearrange his blanket and/or ears. Very occasionally heâ€™ll need to pee in the night, especially if it has been raining in the day so he has refused to go out ðŸ™„ - not an issue in summer as we leave the door to the lean-to open so he can get out via the dog flap, but in winter itâ€™s too cold to do that so one of us has to get up to let him out. Heâ€™s not too bad though, it really is only occasionally. 
Worst thing is in fox mating season, you can hear them shrieking interspresed with his barks and wuffs and growls, even in his sleep!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 March 2019)

Downstairs  (only goes upstairs in thunderstorms or fireworks,  uninvited).
Usually either in her bed, or on a fluffy blanket on the spare sofa.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 March 2019)

My two sleep in the bedroom with me; crated.

They love their crates (which are roomy) and I just ease them in with a little snack, and they're happy!

Once they're inside, they quickly settle - and its been a very long time since either of them have disturbed me during the night for any reason (the time it was, one of them was being sick).

It works for us.....


----------



## Red-1 (21 March 2019)

Hector (and all dogs past) sleep downstairs. 

They start crated, then have a space behind the baby gate. 

Eventually the baby gate is removed and they are trusted to stay downstairs. 

This usually works until they are very old whereupon they seem to decide that they will sleep where they like and migrate to the landing. Every one of them! Only when they are very old though, and too old to sling back down (metaphorically speaking!) as by then they are infirm.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			If Tawny sleeps on the bed she growls at you if you toss and turn.  More of a grumble really, but very funny.
		
Click to expand...

I get similar grumbles if I have the TV on late or if I stop rubbing his chest when he's on the couch  he's quite a chatty dog (without being barky) but then the setter was too. So I either make them that way or more likely its  a gun dog thing


----------



## Chiffy (21 March 2019)

All my life....and I am old, my dogs have slept downstairs. Whether I have owned one dog or multiple dogs, they have slept in a kitchen or utility room. I am lucky enough to have a specific dog room at the moment. It has multiple beds to choose from and a very large crate. I have a baby alarm by my bed so that I can here if there is a problem in the night, there never is and all three that I have at the moment never make a sound until they hear me come down in the morning. 
My latest rescue who is now 10 months and I have had for 5 months, did take a while to settle. She originally sang about 4am but gradually it got later and later. I never went straight down to her and when I did, I neither told her off or made a fuss of her. She is perfect now.
Decide what you want and make some rules.


----------



## Amymay (21 March 2019)

Daisy sleeps on and then in my bed. Sheâ€™s very small and is no bother at all.

In your shoes though, OP, Iâ€™d banish your dog to the kitchen.

But if itâ€™s any consolation Iâ€™m also up at 6.00 because madam is hungry. If Iâ€™m not working or have a late start we often go back to bed.


----------



## Twohorses (21 March 2019)

My two year old 90# Rottweiler has her own orthopedic pad next to the bed.  She is happy there.

My five year old 75# Catahoula/Pit mix sleeps on the bed.   That all started four years ago when I first rescued him and he would bug the much older dog in the middle of the night.  He sleeps very quiet and non-instrusive as long as he's on the bed, which is a king.  My elder Catahoula passed in January but it's way too late in the game to throw the five year old off the bed.  

DH has his own room since his big heart attack.  He has always been a light sleeper and WE are the guilty parties for waking each other up all night -- the dogs sleep sounder than either of us, lol


----------



## windand rain (21 March 2019)

In a crate in the living room mostly with the door open so she can come and go just occasionally have to shut it as she tends to dig to get comfy on the sofa and would destroy it. Doesnt do it when I am here then she sleeps on my back or legs I dont think its very comfy for her as she wriggles a lot. She is a very bulky labrador so is no light weight I tend to lie on the sofa rather than sit as it keeps my legs up I am getting old and stiff and get sore bum bones if I sit to long not enough fat there just everywhere else


----------



## DabDab (21 March 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I get similar grumbles if I have the TV on late or if I stop rubbing his chest when he's on the couch  he's quite a chatty dog (without being barky) but then the setter was too. So I either make them that way or more likely its  a gun dog thing 

Click to expand...

Hehe, my westie does it too - she likes to organise everyone.

Mine mostly sleep downstairs, either in their beds or the sofa (generally under a pile of cushions in the case of my jrt), but a couple of times a week we give in to their begging and let them upstairs. Jrt HAS to be in the bed, but it makes me itch so we compromise and she goes under a blanket on top of the duvet. Upstairs the Westie either rejects the bed in favour of the sofa or sleeps next to my OH in his arms (large, well groomed rugby man and small scruffy grubby dog - the love of each other's lives, ultimate odd couple ðŸ˜‚).

My jrt x also does the sit and stare to wake you up trick.


----------



## Aru (21 March 2019)

In my old house mine was in a crate in the bedroom.
 New house shes in the utility behind a baby gate at night.She occasionally gets to sleep in the bed if i go go bed late...if i go to bed early Ive discovered she will go poop on the carpet rather then wake me to ask to go out so she lost that priviledge(shes always clean in the utility and will wake me when she needs to go to the bathroom) 

If she was the sort of dog who woke me up at 6am by bouncing id have banished her much sooner! My cat tried to do that as a kitten.... it went down very badly. I love my sleep!


----------



## satinbaze (21 March 2019)

Both dogs sleep in their own crate downstairs. Meera snores so I really donâ€™t fancy disturbed nights sleep


----------



## TheresaW (21 March 2019)

Ours sleep in our room, Luna usually on the floor under the window, Bo in the doorway. Both tend to sleep through the night.  Luna however, is up with the birds every single morning. During the week, I get up about 5, and she still insists at weekends and days off. We have a blackout blind in our room, but she just knows. Bo will sleep until he knows one of us is awake, as did Aled before him. Have tried shutting them downstairs which they are fine with, but she will still start whining and howling (husky) from about 5.30 onwards.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (21 March 2019)

Downstairs in the living room - either on the sofas or in their beds.


----------



## npage123 (21 March 2019)

All the cats and dogs we've ever had, have had free access to the bed.  Since living here in the UK, I've sadly lost a few pets.
Firstly lost a gorgeous, superbly trained Staffie (at 16 years old, he had a massive stroke one evening and no question about it, immediately had to be PTS).  He would only jump onto the bed once he was told he's allowed to.  He did sleep on the bed and loved rolling about on the duvet once he was allowed to get on.
About 2 years after loosing him, we got 2 cats, a Silverpoint Persian and a Chinchilla.  They were playing on the bed as well as the rest of the house, and knew when it was time to go to bed and to behave.
The Silverpoint mostly chose the windowsill or the cat tree in the bedroom to sleep on, but occasionally wanted one corner of the bed with the duvet pulled out the way.  When her cancer got inoperable and her kidney function very poor, I made a special effort to cuddle and treat her every day (as much as she tolerated) and I've spent the most time ever in her life keeping her groomed nicely.
Shortly after we had to have the Silverpoint PTS, the Chinchilla also developed a rare form of cancer and her kidney function suddenly deteriorated too (to the point where she had only half a kidney working properly).  Out of all the cats I've ever had (and have now), she was the one who liked sleeping very close to me the most of all.  If I wasn't at home, she'd sleep on my pillow, if I was sitting somewhere, she'd sleep  in my arms, and if I was laying down or sleeping, she'd sleep on my chest.
We got our current Staffie when the Persian cats were around 5 years old, and he is now 13 but unfortunately already riddled with cancer and bad arthritis behind.  The poor guy feels the cold very easily so he loves nothing more than to sleep under the duvet in our bed with only his nose poking out.  It won't take him long to fall into a deep sleep when his under the duvet, and he'll snore nearly as loud as my husband.  When we're at work, he'll sleep on his own bed in the living room, but as we usually turn the heating down, I put a coat on for him to keep him warm, just until we're back from work.  Due to the fact that I think he'll be the next of our pets to 'go', I try and keep him as happy as possible and certainly don't mind him sleeping right next to me or in my arms.
Our Shih Tzu is now about 6 years old, and she's usually the Staffie's little shadow.  She always follows him wherever he wants to go.  But due to her thick coat, she won't tolerate being under the duvet at all.  She'll occasionally come and lie stretched out so we are lying back to back, but soon gets too hot and will then move away.
Our 2 new cats do like to jump up onto the bed and say hello, but never stay all night.  The Ragdoll X British Shorthair absolutely loves our Staffie.  When he starts licking his paws, she'll come running from any room in the house and plant herself in between his licking tongue and his paws.  There's nothing she likes more than to be groomed by him and to sleep next to him.  For short bits, she'll choose to lie next to me, but only if she wants a bit of attention.  As soon as her tail starts wriggling, I know she wants me to stop stroking her.
Our younger kitty (Maine Coone X Siberian Forest) usually prefers to sleep where she can find a cold spot, e.g. in the bathroom sink or tiles on the bathroom windowsill, the kitchen windowsill or on the tiled kitchen floor (we haven't got underfloor heating).  However she would every now and then come to me, make me feel very special by rubbing her nose onto mine, then flop down next to me with her face right next to mine, asking for cuddles, which she'll get whenever she wants.  As she's still young (10months) it doesn't take her long to go for a mad dash out the bedroom, usually with the other cat in tow, and then they start a chasing game.

Sorry the post became this long, plus I'm talking about dogs and cats...!


----------



## tankgirl1 (21 March 2019)

My staffie sleeps in bed with me. Either under the covers at my feet, or under the covers with her head on my neck as the little spoon to my big spoon! I wouldn't have it any other way. One you have fallen asleep with a super warm snorty little staffie next to you there is no going back lol!


----------



## dogatemysalad (21 March 2019)

Ours never go upstairs, they have their own room adjoining the kitchen and sleep on the bed that my husband made for them. The only time they sleep with us is when we go fell walking and we all sleep together in the tent.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 March 2019)

Ours are not allowed upstairs.  They are big Rottweilers, they share a double crate right under my bedroom, if they need anything during the night, they let me know but that is a very rare occurrence.


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 March 2019)

my collie cross sleeps on the dogs sofa and my terrier is in the same room in his crate.  my bedroom is a no go area for dogs since i lost my lurcher, she was allowed upstairs as she was very sensitive and liked to be close to me all of the time.  she didnt sleep on the bed though as she had her own bed....mine only get up when i come downstairs ...


----------



## Clodagh (22 March 2019)

Puppy has now decided 6am is getting up time, as she had an upset tum I was responding to her sohouting in the night, somethnig I don't normally do. At least with the clocks changing that will become 7am next weekend!


----------



## twiggy2 (22 March 2019)

5 in kennels, 2 on the sofa, one of the ones on thw sofa has an electric blanket (given to her by a customer) and a duvet-she is covered up and put to bed at bed time


----------



## Clodagh (22 March 2019)

twiggy2 said:



			5 in kennels, 2 on the sofa, one of the ones on thw sofa has an electric blanket (given to her by a customer) and a duvet-she is covered up and put to bed at bed time
		
Click to expand...

That is so funny - would it be the lurcher, by any chance!?


----------



## twiggy2 (22 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			That is so funny - would it be the lurcher, by any chance!?
		
Click to expand...

Why of course. My other half used to take the pee with me covering her up, he soon changed his mind when he saw what a mess she gets herself into if she is unable to get under the duvet because it is not placed just right on the sofa, if she is cold in the mornings she now comes and wakes him up because he is such a soft touch and will get out of bed to sort things out for her.


----------



## Leo Walker (22 March 2019)

One sleeps at the foot of the bed, burrowed under the duvet like a giant slug, the other one sleeps with me against my back at the top of the bed. Usually the bottom of the bed one will get up in the night and go to the crate or basket in the other room, them come back to bed in the early hours. Thats the reason he goes at the bottom of the bed. Hes a fidget!

My OH works nights so during the day, this process continues. I swear they sleep 20 hours out of 24!


----------



## Leo Walker (22 March 2019)

twiggy2 said:



			5 in kennels, 2 on the sofa, one of the ones on thw sofa has an electric blanket (given to her by a customer) and a duvet-she is covered up and put to bed at bed time
		
Click to expand...

I bought my OH a heated throw for christmas so on his nights off we dont have the heating on all night. It caused mayhem for about a month as all the pets jostled for the prime seat under the throw. They are lazy blighters at the best of times, but the carry on with the throw was absolutely crazy!


----------



## Annette4 (22 March 2019)

Crates in the kitchen at home, on the bed/on a dog bed if weâ€™re in a hotel.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 March 2019)

Ralph the Beagle sleeps in the upstairs hallway. He did cry the first night to come in, but we refused to let him in and he gave up. Sometimes he will go off into G's room and sleep in G's den (a little hidey hole under his bunk bed, filled with duvets, pillows and throws) We don't mind so much as Ralph doesn't disturb G and G's bed is too high for Ralph to get on. G is also really happy to wake up and find Ralph sleeping so we have left him to it. He comes in our room of a night if we are watching a bit of TV before bed, but he knows when we say out, we mean out and he will take himself off to wherever he fancies. He will sleep in til we get him up


----------



## QuobAsti (22 March 2019)

5 spaniels are all crated individually in the kitchen/back room at night


----------



## blackcob (22 March 2019)

All in our room. One on a huge dog bed, one who is supposed to be on another huge dog bed but recently had a bit of a health scare and has therefore somehow gotten away with sneaking onto the bed every night since, and one in a crate because otherwise he is liable to wake up at the crack of dawn, ping up on the bed and drop a nylabone on my face.


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2019)

blackcob said:



			All in our room. One on a huge dog bed, one who is supposed to be on another huge dog bed but recently had a bit of a health scare and has therefore somehow gotten away with sneaking onto the bed every night since, and one in a crate because otherwise he is liable to wake up at the crack of dawn, ping up on the bed and drop a nylabone on my face. 

Click to expand...

Well I think I can guess which is which....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 March 2019)

Creatures generally stay on their nice bed in the lounge overnight, except for my frequent de-camps to the spare room when I canâ€™t sleep at 4am. I then have both of them up against my back. Cuddles are common if the OH goes to work early, they race up before he gets out of the door. Zak has to put his nose on my collar bone.


----------



## islander (22 March 2019)

Present dogs, pug sleeps in the kitchen in front of the range (he wasn`t reliably clean at night for ages, though is now and was far too lively if allowed on the bed), lab sleeps in her bed at the side of ours. When OH is away, pug is a bed pug with me, I don`t mind the snoring. I go to bed early and get up early too which seems to suit both dogs. Previous dogs have usually been in the kitchen or in beds by ours, depending on their ability to settle.


----------



## Clodagh (22 March 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Creatures generally stay on their nice bed in the lounge overnight, except for my frequent de-camps to the spare room when I canâ€™t sleep at 4am. I then have both of them up against my back. Cuddles are common if the OH goes to work early, they race up before he gets out of the door. Zak has to put his nose on my collar bone.
		
Click to expand...

When I get up to do the pup I let Tawny out of son's room, she belts into bed with OH and they both grab another hours kip!


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2019)

I must admit I am insprired by this thread - I think I will order 3 more greyhound-sized crates and have a wonderful nights sleep from now on


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (22 March 2019)

All our dogs used to sleep dotted about our bedroom, although not on the bed. But in the last couple of years of his life our gorgeous , grumpy, adored and slightly demented old JRT took to sleeping under the duvet at our feet - and every feffin night for 2 years he snapped and growled and nipped our feet if we so much as moved a muscle during the night!  Looking back I cannot believe how long we indulge the little terrorist  for, but in our defense we did feel his demise was imminent, but transpired the imminent was rather longer than we first thought. 

We only have one labrador and a little pattie now - labrador sleeps in the kitchen in her crate but not with the crate door shut, so she occasionally stretches out on her own personal leather sofa that was bought specifically for her (can you see a trend here with spoiled mutts???)  little pattie sleeps in the utility come tack room on a chair underneath one of my saddles with a big wool exercise rug draped over her chair to give her a warm and safe 'cave' to sleep in - she loves her pit.  We dont let them sleep together because the tiny little pattie bullies the lumbering great lab out of her crate or off her sofa and poor lab ends up cold on the stone floor!


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2019)

MrsJingle that really reminds me of last night - Flick (aged 12, oldest of the pack, with me for 10 years, spoilt greyhound) sleeps on my bed.  She is now incredibly active in her sleep, wuffing and twitching and sometimes getting-up-and-doing-three-circles-before-she-settles back to sleep again.  Amy (aged 11, second oldest, with me for 9 years, spoilt lurcher!) also sleeps on my bed, and growls/snaps/prevaractes at any movement Flick makes).............

I want to ban both of them from my bed, but I'm too soft to do so because they are old


----------



## Dowjones (22 March 2019)

Ours sleep downstairs in crates, the lurcher sleeps on his own bed. I like my peace and appreciate my sleep in the bedroom. Also have bad allergies so keep the dogs away from bedrooms altogether.


----------



## rabatsa (23 March 2019)

The greyhound has a crate in the kitchen, door open but he never shifts except to get a drink of water.  GSD has a crate in the porch, door shut, but the connecting door to the kitchen is open.  If the GSD was an only dog she would have the run of the area now but she pesters the greyhound who does not like sharing his bed, he has only recently begun to stay in the lounge when the GSD is settled in there but NO SHARING of mat or blanket thank you.

When it was two greyhounds he still would not stay in the same room if he could get away.  He was also extremely claustrophobic when he came here.  If nothing else having a very sociable GSD puppy has taught him that a crate is a safe haven away from her.


----------



## Moobli (23 March 2019)

Three GSDs and one retired sheepdog live in the house and can choose where they want to sleep.  Invariably the GSDs are on various dog beds around my bedroom floor (although the pup does like to get up on and off my bed in the night) and the collie sleeps in the living room by the stove.  The working sheepdogs live outside in kennels/runs and so sleep outside.


----------



## Clodagh (23 March 2019)

WorkingGSD said:



			Three GSDs and one retired sheepdog live in the house and can choose where they want to sleep.  Invariably the GSDs are on various dog beds around my bedroom floor (although the pup does like to get up on and off my bed in the night) and the collie sleeps in the living room by the stove.  The working sheepdogs live outside in kennels/runs and so sleep outside.
		
Click to expand...

Hello! I have been thinking of you, and assuming you were lambing. How is pup doing?


----------



## Moobli (23 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Hello! I have been thinking of you, and assuming you were lambing. How is pup doing?
		
Click to expand...

It is the calm before the storm - lambing starts mid April.  I have been really busy with pup, who is already six months old!  How did that happen?!


----------



## Moobli (23 March 2019)

Trying to add a photo of the thug


----------



## Clodagh (23 March 2019)

WorkingGSD said:



			Trying to add a photo of the thug

View attachment 30609

Click to expand...

Handsome! Isn't his face different to Dad's? Impressive ears.


----------



## TGM (23 March 2019)

Our dogs have always slept downstairs in the kitchen.  Current whippet has the choice of an open crate or a dog bed in there.  Husband gets up at 5.30am to go to work, and lets her upstairs where she gets under the duvet with me and goes back to sleep for an hour or so until I get up.  I wouldn't want her in the bed all night though, as she takes up a lot of room.  Plus I want her to sleep independently as it is easier for other people to have her if we go away.  I know several people who have problems getting dog sitters/dog boarders because their dogs will only settle at night if in bed with someone!


----------



## Moobli (23 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Handsome! Isn't his face different to Dad's? Impressive ears. 

Click to expand...

He looks more like his Czech mum at the moment and is more like her in temperament so far - but we will see.  I can see some similarities in his looks and personality with his dad when he was younger too and Strike will change quite a bit more yet before he reaches maturity.


----------



## littlefluffball (26 March 2019)

In the bed with me - yes thats IN th ebed not ON!  She sleeps right through though doesn't bother me at all.

When I am at my OHs or he is staying with me she goes into her crate with her own duvet.  makes no difference to her to be honest.  She doesn't make a sound.  My last one would have been very put out - and let me know that - if he got put in his own bed for another man! ha


----------



## tristar (26 March 2019)

littlefluffball said:



			In the bed with me - yes thats IN th ebed not ON!  She sleeps right through though doesn't bother me at all.

When I am at my OHs or he is staying with me she goes into her crate with her own duvet.  makes no difference to her to be honest.  She doesn't make a sound.  My last one would have been very put out - and let me know that - if he got put in his own bed for another man! ha
		
Click to expand...

same here, wheres that dog,not in the bed again?


----------



## Gusbear (27 March 2019)

Mine has the run of the house.  He usually falls asleep next to me on the bed with his head on the pillow next to mine.  Wanders off during the night to sleep on the floor somewhere.  In the morning I usually wake up to the following in my face ...


----------



## {138171} (27 March 2019)

3 small dogs all on my bed, no trouble at all. They wake me up about 6 for a wee then go back to sleep. 4yo, 18 month old and 6 month old.


----------



## OldNag (28 March 2019)

One sleeps on my bed, the other sleeps on in daughter's bed.  When daughter is away, said dog tries to sleep *in* my bed and gets short shrift


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2019)

I don't have dogs anymore, but when I did they were in kennels outside overnight.   The idea of dog or cat hair in my bed doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Hexx (29 March 2019)

Both mine used to sleep on the bed with me. 

The eldest, now 14,  slept in the bed under the duvet from day 1 (at 5 months old) until about a year ago, when he decided he prefers to sleep downstairs in his bed, so he gets tucked up with blankets in his comfy dog bed.  I really don't know why he changed his mind - although he did come up last night and had a snooze next to me while I was reading which was lovely, but got off the bed and went back down when I turned the light out.

The ASBO MinPin sleeps on the bed, but will also sleep in his dog bed in the corner of the bedroom.  He's usually at the bottom of the bed, but does sneak under the covers if it is cold.  Once he is asleep, he stays that way.  It is very easy to keep him off the bed - I just take away the chair that he uses to get up onto the bed.  They say MinPins are good jumpers, well they haven't met mine, he can't jump for toffee!!


----------

